# Elgin 1943 Military Pocket Watch



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i need a pocket balance staff for my elgin pocket watch its a 1943 ,serial 41228941 and believe ats a 594 caliber

anyone have any idea's for a uk supllier please ?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

think ebay will be your best bet, is an old watch so i doubt many places will sell them

Best of luck


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i found a staff for the elgin ,this site is great i had it within 10 days

http://www.dashto.com/newlists/americanbalancestaffsselected.htm


----------

